# I Can't Believe It! **PICS**



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm getting a handsome purebred Sebastopol gander for free! He's 2 years old, purebred, breeding quality, and free of any and all joint deformities. I can't believe it! Why am I so excited...a little background.

A couple year ago I had to rehome all of my waterfowl due to worsening of a serious, lifelong disorder. I was in the final stages of neuromuscular meltdown. The docs said there was no treatment other than what I was already doing so basically I should just go home and die, there was nothing they could do. Rather than giving up, I continued to research and it paid off big time. Come to find out, I have a rare metabolic disorder, an inborn error of metabolism, that is treatable! And I discovered this just in the knick of time. 

Anyway, last spring, as I slowly began to come out of it and show improvement, instead of rejoicing I sank into a deep depression over the loss of my beloved animals, especially my geese. Try as I may, I couldn't move on past the grieving. They had been the reason I got out of bed every morning to try to make it through another day and now they were gone. I loved them so much and missed them terribly. So to try to remedy that, before I even regained use of my hands, I went out and got myself a trio of female goslings and started rebuilding my waterfowl farm and my life one animal at a time. 

Fastforward to the present and I now have a few barnyards full of the most amazing critters. And things are looking up. My disabled son is on the verge of finally getting his diagnosis confirmed (it's hereditary) via the same medical research university and liver enzyme assay that confirmed mine. But with all the medical expenses - some of the biomolecular/genetic tests cost thousands apiece and we've had to pay for most of it out of pocket via loans, etc. - there is no way I could afford to buy a good breeder quality gander to breed my Sebastopol goose, who just turned one. No big deal, there's always next year, right?

Well, as they say, "What goes up, comes down and goes around." When rehoming my waterfowl back in 2008, I chose to donate some silly lil' Silky Ducks to a private elementary school. As it so happens, they are now returning the favor. They have a beautiful Seb gander who lost his mate and needs a better home. The director has waived the rehoming fee and is giving him to me free of charge! I can't believe it! :stars: 

I will post pics after we get him home and settled in.

Deb Mc


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

That is Awesome!!! Congrats!!!!! :stars leaping:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

cool! those geese are so unique!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

oh thats so awesome I am real happy for you

cant wait to see pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

:thumbup: that's great.... :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

Oh I'm soooooooo happy for you!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

Congratulations! :stars: Yes, lotsa pics! :wink:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: I Can't Believe It!*

Congratulations, what a heartwarming story! I love Sebs, have never owned one but have always wanted one!

Definitely need pictures of your pair when the big boy comes home!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

He's home and it was love at first sight. :lovey: hlala: When we freed him from the crate, Aubrey, my female Seb, stepped forward and greeted him. It was like she knew it was a love story waiting to happen. 

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe Im glad they both have eachother now


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

He is so amazingly beautiful! And your story is going to stick with me all night. I'm so happy for you! What is his name?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! His name is Liam.

Deb Mc


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

He's a handsome fella, I can see why it was love at first sight!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

He's wonderful-have lots of fun! 


DebMc said:


> When we freed him from the crate, Aubrey, my female Seb, stepped forward and greeted him. It was like she knew it was a love story waiting to happen.


This is so sweet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Boy - he is really pretty and unique looking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful..... :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, Deb! :wahoo:


----------



## echocreekranch (Oct 7, 2009)

He is gorgeous.....and your place looks like goose heaven.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol the goose got electrocuted  sebs are pretty, but i don't think they'd do well at my setup. I've got 3 pilgrim girls.. and ihad a chinese male, lets just say the had a lovers spat and he left the safety of the pens... and something got him


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! He is gorgeous


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

SDK said:


> lol the goose got electrocuted  sebs are pretty, but i don't think they'd do well at my setup. I've got 3 pilgrim girls.. and ihad a chinese male, lets just say the had a lovers spat and he left the safety of the pens... and something got him


Predators are a HUGE problem here, too. I have to keep all our critters 10lbs or under in fully enclosed yards or giant aviaries, if you will. My waterfowl yard houses only larger birds. It is not covered but does have a lot of natural coverage, trees, shrubs and some canopy/shade structures, At night, everyone except the adult goats gets locked up in predator-proof enclosures. Plus we have a parameter fence that adds an extra layer of protection for our critters, which are all kept in securely fenced yards/habitats in the interior.

I'm so tempted to let the geese and Pekins graze out back where we are experiencing an overgrowth of wild grass and weeds. We've had Harris Hawks attack our geese out there in previous years and those geese were med-large breeds. The breeds I have now are smaller and thus more vulnerable. It just seems like such a shame not to - all that lush green growing into a jungle - but when it comes to my critters I'd rather be safe than sorry.

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the goats can be a deter ant to flying predators but not always.

Maybe if you were out there with them you could let them out and watch them?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> the goats can be a deter ant to flying predators but not always.


My goats wouldn't be of much help. They have their own yard and are confined to that unless I'm out there to supervise.



> Maybe if you were out there with them you could let them out and watch them?


 I do do that from time to time, and always bring my choredog along to serve as an LDG for the aerial transgressors. The Harris hawks here are so bold they will not hesitate to swoop down and attack w/a human present. Ditto the Great Horned Owls but they don't come out until dusk. Doesn't matter that our property is swarming w/wild bunnies and rodents. They want gourmet - domestic and exotic birds. Two summers ago my choredog nailed one of the Harris Hawks after it attacked our geese. Now we only have 3. WTG, Chaco!

Deb Mc


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

There's been a name change, from Liam to Lia. :shocked: Yep! Turns out he's a she. :shrug: <lol>

Deb Mc


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oops!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

DebMc said:


> There's been a name change, from Liam to Lia. :shocked: Yep! Turns out he's a she. :shrug: <lol>
> 
> Deb Mc


oh darn -- I know you wanted a gander


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That stinks! I've seen the white geese before but none like your Lia! Very unique!


----------

